# IAD report?



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey!

Anybody up having fun at IAD want to tell those of us who couldn't make it about what's going on? 

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

this is the slowest this board has ever been on a saturday! everyone is at IAD :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

What he said ^


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Last night for like 3 hrs, there was only like 8 people on.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm at IAD. 
It's awesome. 
There are about 3000 frogs here. 
Lots that you don't have. 


Bye now!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

ignorance was bliss  

lol


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

bluedart said:


> I'm at IAD.
> It's awesome.
> There are about 3000 frogs here.
> Lots that you don't have.
> ...


Lalalalalalala I can't hear you! *fingers in ears* :wink:


----------



## bobtpa (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm at IAD.
This is my first big frog show and I'm amazed. Literally hundreds of beautiful frogs to choose from ranging from proven pairs to froglets. I bought about 20 frogs before I had to hide the ATM card from myself. The selection of supplies, plants, etc is great - a great chance to load up without paying shipping. It's also been very educational talking to many other froggers. It was a long drive to get here but definitely worth it.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

had a good time at the show.
alot of frogs i wish i could of gotten but i didn't have the money. did get some frogs from bill heath and some flys from oz and some fly medium.
finally talked to tor linbo. a few i didn't get to talk to though.


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

Has anyone taken any photos of the show? I heard there were some darklands and other rare stuff


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah, there are Darks, Solarte, Loma Partida, lotsa Standard Lamasi, Quinquevittatus, etc.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I posted a bunch of pics in my "extra" folder. Sorry no frog pics, just people and the show. 

I flew down and back today, and I'm wiped. Didn't have time to add titles and comments.

Enjoy...

EricG.NH


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

Bluedart- Were there alot of Darklands, Solarte, and Loma Partidas available?


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I was at iad, picked up some black bassleri from shawn, proven green leg lamasi from phil tan, reticulatus from sndf and also some super blues. My friend got a pair of darklands for a GREAT price and some solarte's. There was a ton of great stuff there and everyone was having a great time. Its always nice to put a face to a name!!! I would have to thank all of the vendors for putting on a heck of a show!!! Cant wait for next year!!! For those of you that couldnt go, you missed out on tons of frogs, broms, orchids and GREAT people!!! I think it is just going to keep getting better!! I have pics of the hotel but not the show so if anyone wants to see them just let me know and I will post them!! One guy there had 18 darklands available from probable pairs to juveniles also a ton of other stuff from lowland fantasticus to solartes dont forget about chirique and a few other rare things that you dont normally see!!!


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Wish I was there... bastards.

:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

So were there no speakers this year? Just vendors and frogs to buy?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

No there were a number of great talks...I missed most of them because I was manning the table  

Bill


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Well as always it was a great time with great people. 

This year was clearly a buyers show, with many frogs I have never seen at shows before. Everything from auratus to darklands, and more.

Like Bill I was unable to make it to many of the talks, but the couple I did were very good.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> Well as always it was a great time with great people.


Agreed. I met quite a few froggers at my table (Phrogs-n-Phelsuma), both vendors and guests. Its so easy to strike up a conversation about something we all enjoy-- dart frogs. 
Check out today's BaltimoreSun.com... several people were quoted in the article :wink:
Regards,
Scott


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes, it was a great show. 

I think this is the first show I remember in a long time that had Standard Lamasi, Yellow Fants and misc pumilio still on the table at the end of the show. 

PDFanatic - no offense, but I didn't think Shawn and Phil Tan vended at the show. I guess I could have missed them, but I don't remember them vending or attending.

Melis


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

> ...but I didn't think Shawn and Phil Tan vended at the show...


Shawn(sports_doc) yes, Phil no.

(from what I saw, anyway)


EricG.NH


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Shawn shared a table with Joe Nickerson (right next to Tor/Todd). I am under the impression that Phil may have sent some GL Lamasi pairs for donation to the auction though I could be mistaken.

Bill


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

That sounds right Bill.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok...I didn't realize that was sport doc's 'real name'. I was thinking Shawn Stewart. 

That is great Phil donated some frogs to the auction, I do hope they will be able to purchase a sizable chunk of land this year from everyone's donations. 

Melis


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

Melissa,
Actually i think its spelled Sean ( like mine). Well all i had a great time at the show. Ended up as the only bouncer for most of both days :lol: . I Was pretty good this year- only picked up a trio of green sub-adult aurataenia( one is a definite male as he started calling on the way home- and one looks to be female) and broke down and bought a young breeding trio of vittatus( havent had these guys in years). Finally got to see brent after his being 3 years MIA from IAD. Had to leave around 2:30 on sunday for work so missed most of the auction. Anyone see what the computer fans and the botannica orchids book went for?


Sean


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Ya - well, I am a horrible speller on some stuff. Names, especially.

Got to see Jon Beetle (did spell this one right after misspelling it earlier) - didn't recognize him in his beard!!!

It was nice metting Brent Brock & Tim Paine and a few other people I have been reading on frognet for years.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

The show was a good one and I enjoyed talking to everyone. Lots of great frogs!


----------



## DanC (Mar 24, 2006)

*WOW*

It was awsome to meet so many froggers!!! Thanks to everyone who came to me after the auction and said I did a good job! It ment alot to hear that as this was my first time as an auctionier!! 
Also I'd like to thank all the donors as well as the folks who spent their hard earned money!!! Everyone should give themselves a pat on the back!!!
I hope to see every one next year if not sooner!!!

Thanks,
Dan
http://www.dansrainforestgems.com


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, i'm sorry I should have specified. The lamasi were sent with Todd kelley and I should have said shawn's last name knowing there are quite a few shawn's. Sorry for the confusion. I had a great time meeting kyle, shawn, tuss, bob and everyone else.


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

I had a great time at IAD this year! I enjoyed putting faces to the names of many people on DB and frognet. Lots of good quality frogs, great people, and a fun time. Can't ask for much more than that.....


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I did some house keeping in my gallery and the iad pics are now in iad2007. Here's a link...
http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=1097

Also, please add some whose who comments to the pics.

EricG.NH


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

To say the show was incredible would be an understatement. I didn't have an opportunity to mingle with everybody, but the people I did mingle with were super nice. 

Oh, and as I was told, and I totally agree, Rich from Black Jungle is worth the price of admission. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I have added some comments to the pictures. IAD was a blast.


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

I had a good time as well. Sold some frogs, talked alot...didn't drink enough though. Yes, Kyle I agree next years venue has to have a place for socialization (bar) on site.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I dont know what the deal was with the bar at the holiday inn. It closed at 11pm every night??? That was absurd when everyone was staying there wayyyy later than that. There was more than enough people down there to give the lady tips and such. We need somewhere where the bar is open 24 hrs!!!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

They normally stay open for us on Sat night, but they had a wedding group who was already trashed and they were worried they would take it too far.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

PDFanatic said:


> I dont know what the deal was with the bar at the holiday inn. It closed at 11pm every night??? That was absurd when everyone was staying there wayyyy later than that. There was more than enough people down there to give the lady tips and such. We need somewhere where the bar is open 24 hrs!!!


That same thing (early bar close) is the main things I didn't like about MWFF.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

they were nice enough to let us use the area. we got a couple cases o` beer and coolers and i stayed till 430 on sat. There were still a few left after Michelle and I left.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah--we had booze. It's all good. 

As most have said--IAD was great. I didn't buy much--some supplies and picked up some vittatus; however, as always, it's great to see good friends. I got to meet several people (defaced is no longer de-faced), hang out with old friends, and become the CBB. 

It was great.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

you left your shoes in my car


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

NCSUdart said:


> you left your shoes in my car


Hah!

Now its getting good. There has to be better dirt than that!


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

Posted some comments in the pics.

josh,
Well since i let you in against scotts orders next year you wont be able to come in till 11:00 :lol: . The quinq's and truncs at the show really tested my discipline not to spend much this year( i am looking at a car later this week). I think both brian and joe were getting sick of me picking the frogs up constantly on the few times i was able to walk around. 



Sean


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The bar has never stayed open past 11 PM in all of the IADs that have been held there (as well as the MARS Show). The hotel has been kind enough over the years to look the other way when after the bar was closed we rolled out the coolers and continued sitting in the lobby making a mess. 


Ed


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok, I have to come next year - whos up for driving from Michigan?


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

joshsfrogs and scott of phrogs n phelsuma both came from michigan. i am sure you could find a way down there. we flew from cleveland for $60 per person and drove back with all our frogs and supplies.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Maryland has some interesting liquor laws, I'll say that much. Not only do the liquor stores close super early (10ish?...) but grocery stores don't carry alcohol either. We ended up going to a bar, which was half, bar half liquor store, and buying beer there. Very odd set of laws IMO.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I think there would be about ten million plus depressed people in Wisconsin if bars closed at 10pm plus miller brewing would probably boycott the laws!!!


----------

